

Its Creators Call Internet Outdated, Offer Remedies - robg
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB119128309597345795.html?mod=hpp_us_editors_picks

======
thomasptacek
A QOS router (1997 called, wants its etc etc etc) with 2 research network
customers (estimated recognized revenue from both deals: -$20,000, including
services), and a dark fiber startup. Revolutionary.

There's a strong response to this statement, and I'd love to hear it, but
haven't yet: name one application whose adoption is hampered meaningfully by
the current architecture of the Internet. Even BitTorrent works over NAT.

Innovation happens on top of the Internet, not inside it.

~~~
bct
> Even BitTorrent works over NAT.

Eh? Only if the person on the other end can listen.

